# Bank of Ireland Clear Credit Card



## Casper1 (6 Oct 2008)

Does anyone recommend the bank of Ireland Clear Credit card? Was thinking of changing over to it? You info would be most appreciated!


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Oct 2008)

Casper1 said:


> Does anyone recommend the bank of Ireland Clear Credit card? Was thinking of changing over to it? You info would be most appreciated!


 
I have just changed over to it myself.  For me, the 9.5% APR on purchases was the deciding factor, as I was paying 16.9% on my previous card.  I know the APR for cash advances is quite high, but since I never use my card to withdraw cash, it isn't an issue.  By the way, you don't mention who your current credit card provider is, but I have only ever had credit cards with Bank of Ireland, and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Casper1 (6 Oct 2008)

Thank you Celtwytch for getting back soo soon.

I am with Bank of Ireland already.  It is the gold card.  But the rate is still way higher than this one.  I don't use cash advances either, so I shoudl run with the clear card so.

Thanks Celtwytch


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Oct 2008)

Happy to help


----------



## RentDayBlues (6 Oct 2008)

I've just changed also, was on gold and changed to clear - much better rate


----------



## roro123 (6 Oct 2008)

"Clear Credit Card" - does that not fall into the same marketing category as "Light cigarettes"
Clever marketing in these recessionary times!


----------



## RentDayBlues (7 Oct 2008)

Just applied online and it was very straight forward - no hassle at all


----------



## RentDayBlues (7 Oct 2008)

Yep - closed my current cc and the balance was transferred over - not entitled to any deals such as 0% interest for 6 months. 

Having said that, my cc balance was at 0 when I transferred but it was as simple as when I changed from student cc 2 years ago


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Oct 2008)

1234 said:


> How did you get a "Clear" credit card when you are an existing customer. I tried a few months ago and was told it is only available for new customers.


 
It says in the FAQ section that existing BOI cardholders can avail of this card - to quote: 
*I am an existing Bank of Ireland credit card customer, can I apply for a Bank of Ireland Clear Credit Card?*

_Yes, that's no problem, simply apply online and when asked provide your existing Credit Card details and indicate that you would like to close this card. We will then switch you to a Bank of Ireland Clear Credit Card with its new great rate._

As another poster has already stated, those who switch from another BOI card do not get the 0% interest on balance transfer offer.  But chances are you'll be saving on the interest rate for future purchases, so that makes up for it a little.


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Oct 2008)

A few people here have mentioned that they had the Gold card before switching.  Did anyone else notice when the rate changed on that?  When I signed up for it, the rate was 14.9%, which was lower than the rate on my previous card.  It was only when I started shopping around for a lower rate again that I noticed the Gold rate had jumped to 16.9%!  There was no mention of the rate change on my statements, that I recall, and I presume the banks get away with it by stating upfront that the rate is variable.


----------



## RentDayBlues (9 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch - re the gold card, I had the exact same issue. I changed over to this last year because the interest rate was lower than my last card. I called the bank a couple of weeks ago to check the rate as I couldnt see it on the website - they informed me of the rate. I remember ending the call and thinking - wait that doesnt seem right - so I called back. 

I spoke to someone in the cc dept and they informed me that they rate had changed and it was a very old card - I only had the card for less than a year! They told me that all changes to cc rates were included in the cc statement  - but obviously not very clearly. Banks like to look after new customers, not existing ones at all.


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

Rent, I got my Gold card around 4 years ago, and I think it was around for a little while before then.  That obviously constitutes "old" in the bank's eyes!  If you look at the credit card rates section on the BOI website, you will see that it's no longer available.  True, the interest rate is printed on every statement (it says something like _interest charged on purchases @ 1.189% per month_) but unless you know precisely what that rate is, you're not going to notice an increase of 2% spread over 12 months.  Wouldn't you think they'd do us the courtesy of printing a note to that effect on the statement, if the rate does increase?  I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on my new Clear credit card statements, that's for sure!


----------



## xocal (13 Oct 2008)

1234 said:


> Yea. That's my problem. They offer a new product with 0% balance transfers to new customers but existing customers have to move to another card provider to get the same. Another example of how loyal existing customers get screwed by BOI.


I have just looked at this online and have applied for the clear card, and on this application they offer transfers at 0% for 6 months, which I have applied for, and hopefully will get.
Thanks for the tips all!!


----------



## oggie (14 Oct 2008)

there websites says balance transfers at % doesnt apply to current boi customers

a couple of questions

is there any limit to credit available on this card or will they automatically give you same limit you have on your current boi card.

does you exising balance automatically transfer to the clear rate when transferred.

has anyone tried telling them your going to switch to another bank if they dont give you the 0% balance transfer offer


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

_is there any limit to credit available on this card or will they automatically give you same limit you have on your current boi card._

I don't know about automatically getting the same credit limit, but mine was set at the same limit as my previous BOI card

_does you exising balance automatically transfer to the clear rate when transferred._

Yes

_has anyone tried telling them your going to switch to another bank if they dont give you the 0% balance transfer offer_

Haven't tried that, no.  Good luck if you do decide to give it a go!


----------



## Elainee40 (15 Oct 2008)

i got this clear card few weeks back, as i had an MBNA card at a rate of 10.9%.
I transferred over the balance from MBNA to BOI, got a call from MBNA yesterday offering me rate of 7.9% for 6 months if i transfer a balance.
My MBNA is clear now hence why they offered 7.9%


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

Elainee40 said:


> i got this clear card few weeks back, as i had an MBNA card at a rate of 10.9%.
> I transferred over the balance from MBNA to BOI, got a call from MBNA yesterday offering me rate of 7.9% for 6 months if i transfer a balance.
> My MBNA is clear now hence why they offered 7.9%


 

I take it you didn't close your MBNA account then?  I wonder would they still make that offer if you had closed the account?  And, more importantly, while 7.9% sounds great, what would it go to after 6 months?


----------



## Elainee40 (15 Oct 2008)

no i put the mbna card up in the press, partner quite sick so might need it sometime.
Rate would go back to 10.9% as i was on previously


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

That's a pretty good rate too.  By the way, are you aware that you will pay the stamp duty on both the MBNA and BOI cards, whether or not you use the MBNA card?


----------



## Elainee40 (15 Oct 2008)

yeah i know, its been interesting with MBNA, as i was on 14.9% with them and in jun i phone and asked what could they do for me and the dropped it to 10.9% then to 7.9% if i take it


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Oct 2008)

Isn't it amazing what banks will do if you just talk to them?


----------

